# toro model 71181



## skinhinajeep (Aug 25, 2011)

there is a nipple part on the back side of my transaxle with an aluminum top which can be taken off, would that be the place where u can add fluid for your hydro static drive, if not whats it for and where can u check and add fluid for the hydro static drive?

thanks,
tc


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!The fitting you're talking about is simply a vent.Toro does not make a provision for checking/filling the trans axles,as they are supposed to be maintainance free.However,during rebuilds,the fitting is used to fill the case with 20w50 synthetic lube(2.5qts).That is the only time it is used.


----------

